

Ticketmaster launches an affiliate program - r7000
http://www.ticketmaster.com/affiliates/

======
run4yourlives
> Can I participate if I live outside the US?

>Yes, however, at this time only US-based events are available through the
Ticketmaster Affiliate Program.

I'm sick of seeing things like this. Americans need to become more globally
aware in their approach to the marketplace, there are many more people outside
of the US than there are in it.

Oh well.

~~~
falsestprophet
There is also a lot of wealth concentrated here.

------
steveplace
Commission rate is up to 5 bucks a ticket (that particular ticket must be
greater than $500). The max percentage I could find was 1.25%. That's
atrocious for an affiliate program. However, if it works for you and it works
well, then go for it.

------
chrisconley
yeah been looking for this for while, but still, 1.25%?

------
rrival
Wow. This was a long time coming.

------
sanj
What does this mean for songkick?

